

Strange google results - voodoochilo

i am from germany. recently i found a strange phenomenon. when i search for the digits 1 through 9 on google with english as results language i get:<p>1	14.25<p>2	11.45<p>3	10.00<p>4	9.39<p>5	8.55<p>6	25.31  (??)<p>7	7.08<p>8	6.89<p>9	6.46<p>has anybody an idea why digit 6 is so overrepresented?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
No idea why 6 is over-represented, but the rest of the distribution is
probably explained by Benford's Law:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benfords_law>

~~~
voodoochilo
ACK

------
acqq
A glitch. I'm also googling from Europe now on US English google.com and I'm
seeing 7.72 billion for 6.

~~~
voodoochilo
still get 25 bln

------
voodoochilo
the counts are in bln hits

